

In C# how can you find the mime type of a file based on the file signature - v4us
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/58510/in-c-how-can-you-find-the-mime-type-of-a-file-based-on-the-file-signature-not-th

======
mahmud
All the more reasons I don't miss the function-lookup programming that is the
Microsoft platform.

If tasked with this, my first reaction would be to look at the sources of the
Unix `file` command, and find out a way to rip out the guts of its main
function so to wrap it as a library. Then write an FFI for the one function
and call it from $FAV_LANG. But only because I don't do shell pipes.

